

Offer HN: Ask Siri Anything - ColinDabritz

As an engineer I was curious about how Apple's new iPhone assistant Siri works and what it can and can't do. I upgraded to a 4S and I wanted to offer the chance to play with Siri to anyone on Hacker News.<p>Post a query and I'll ask Siri on your behalf and transcribe the results. I'll also note when the server has issues, or when I have to make corrections. Other questions are fair game as well, and anyone with Siri access is welcome to chime in. I should be around much of this evening (PST).
======
anigbrowl
Do you worry about a robot invasion?

~~~
ColinDabritz
"Do you worry about a robot invasion" Siri: I've never really thought about
it.

[I believe this is a generic 'non answer' to various questions]

~~~
anigbrowl
How would you say it compares to something like Eliza? It sounds quite
similar, with a number of predefined trigger words.

~~~
sp332
Siri: "Do you know Eliza? She was my first teacher!"
[http://1876.voxcdn.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/10/siri_weird...](http://1876.voxcdn.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/10/siri_weird_verge10.jpg) (from
[https://thisismynext.com/2011/10/12/siri-weird-things-
iphone...](https://thisismynext.com/2011/10/12/siri-weird-things-iphone-4s/))

~~~
ColinDabritz
Also apparently: "Who is Eliza" Siri: Eliza is my good friend. She was a
brilliant psychiatrist, but she's retired now.

They really appreciate their roots, as seen in "Can you sing a song" Siri:
"Daisy, Daisy, give me your answer do..." which is the first song sung by an
AI also made famous in the 2001: A Space Odyssey scene. "Do you know HAL 9000"
Siri: "Everyopne knows what happened to HAL. I'd rather not talk about it. But
if you insist: (Search the web for HAL)"

